# HH3 Hospital, Belgium October 2010



## mr_bones (Oct 17, 2010)

HH3 was a medium sized general hospital in Belgium that was built around a Chateau or some kind of grand old building in the 1950's. We met some local explorers outside who had been in earlier and exclaimed how it was 'creepy'as they had heard footsteps inside but not seen anyone......strangely enough we encountered the same thing.

The hospital itself was remarkable, firstly for its strange semi-inhabited looking rooms, secondly for its antique medical equipment up in the eves and thirdly for its in-tact operating theatres. I also liked the central tower which had a wooden spiral staircase in it (and a modern ladder).

A good explore, much to see. Info from Havoc, explored with Jaff Fox.






















































































































































Mr. B


----------



## KooK. (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow, it never ceases to amaze me the stuff coming from Belgium. Thanks for this, great report.


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Excellant*

The exterior is straight out of fantasyland but your best shot is the white crib on wheels for me...unchaved lovelyness.


----------



## Zotez (Oct 17, 2010)

I love belgium as a place, and this is amazing! Maybe one day I will plan an urbex trip to Belgium.


----------



## professor frink (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice one Marlon, there's some weird stuff left behind in that place.


----------



## nij4829 (Oct 18, 2010)

Great report, great subject, thank you.

It makes me wonder why so many people dont go over for a trip - personally for me its getting someone to look after my daughter for a few days (as soon as I do I have a few 'week' trips in my list to complete)


----------



## BahrainPete (Oct 18, 2010)

Great work mr bones, some good shots there that would scare the dead! A nice site by the looks of things.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 18, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> The exterior is straight out of fantasyland but your best shot is the white crib on wheels for me...


That is such a sinister pic! Maybe it's just me, lol, but it looks very 'Rosemary's Baby' like. Who dares peep in to see what the child looks like? :evil:
Cheers, Marlon.


----------



## mondeo man (Oct 19, 2010)

wow nice pics


----------



## JEP27 (Oct 19, 2010)

Cool place. Great pics


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow this place looks amazing. The stairs are great!


----------



## King Al (Oct 21, 2010)

Super pics Mr B!!! that place looks fantastic, wish I could have been there!


----------



## havoc (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice stuff B, its a beauty indeed Haha3


----------



## Saz123 (Oct 21, 2010)

Great pictures! looks like an amazing place, wish it was in England!


----------



## Dedbult (Oct 27, 2010)

This is why i got into urban exploration.
Its the places that look like people just went to the shops and never came back that fascinate me.

ANy info on how long it'd been vacant etc?


----------



## night fox (Jan 7, 2011)

*great*

loves it great find


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks great, I would say looking at some of the pics that someone is squatting there


----------



## amarisfionn (Jan 8, 2011)

Brilliant photos, some great stuff left behind as well which is always nice to see .. the crib did send shivers down my spine though .. Belgium does seem to offer a lot of interesting locations and a lot of them seem rather intact compared to over here


----------



## 0xygen (Jan 12, 2011)

Love the crib on wheels shot! Was gonna ask how you got on here but can clearly see you had a good explore!

Did you make it up and out the top ok? 

-0xy


----------



## lizzibear (Jan 12, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> The exterior is straight out of fantasyland but your best shot is the white crib on wheels for me...unchaved lovelyness.



My sentiments exactly!


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 29, 2013)

Awesome pix there Mr. B! Only just found this!!!


----------



## pumice (Mar 29, 2013)

I want a scaletrix after reading this! Ace place.....


----------



## sonyes (Mar 29, 2013)

Fantastic pix, and what a place!!!


----------

